
Fists, stones and clubs: China and India's brutal high altitude, low-tech battle - onetimemanytime
https://news.yahoo.com/fists-stones-clubs-china-indias-brutal-high-altitude-143504194.html
======
onetimemanytime
China, IMO, will never dominate anything. Too many rivals at the doorstep,
including India. Even though now China looks a lot better on paper (GDP
/military spending wise,) India is not going anywhere but up, and USA can give
India the tech edge needed to go toe to toe with China. Yes, I know China is
allied with Pakistan and NK, but then Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Vietnam etc
etc have zero interest in a superpower called China.

